# Living with blood lust?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Blood Energy Potion








Synthetic blood substitute. The fruit punch flavor packs 4 hours of energy along with iron, protein, and electrolytes. Not only does Blood Energy Potion have a similar nutritional makeup to real blood, but it has the same color, look, and consistency. Get real blood nutrients without that real blood taste! Re-sealable transfusion bag style pouch. Contains no real blood, just synthetic!

http://www.livingwithbloodlust.com/


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I honestly want to get me some of that stuff,like no jokes,seriously.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, so TrueBlood has competition


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i'd try it...i actually hate energy drinks but i'd try it anyway


----------

